# CA Anti Spyware



## dleemason (Dec 11, 2008)

PPCTL is not correctly installed


----------



## dleemason (Dec 11, 2008)

dleemason said:


> PPCTL is not correctly installed


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

HUH? :4-dontkno


----------

